# Eduard 1/48 Fokker Dr1



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

This is my first attempt at a WWI aircraft, built out of the box.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Your paint work looks great - I especially like the job you did on the two-tone green and how you were able to get a 'wood look' to the propeller. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice work


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Great Job!! Are you going to add any wire rigging to the wings and landing gear?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sehr gut!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I wish I'd gone for that type paint job now! That looks fantastic! You really made that plane look real and very distinctive.

(I did the Red Baron version back when I couldn't find any good references/decals. Now I find them all over the place!  Link: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=150435 )


----------

